
Tell HN: I'm making free websites for nonprofits - grimmfang
Hi I&#x27;m a web developer interested in the nonprofits. I&#x27;m working on a startup in this space and in an effort to learn more I&#x27;m willing to make some high quality sites for nonprofits that need them.<p>If you or a nonprofit you know needs help with their site I&#x27;m willing to design&#x2F;maintain a website free of charge (provided you cover my minimal expenses).<p>Shoot me an email at saurek115 at google&#x27;s email service or leave a way to contact you!<p>Chow
======
boulos
Having done this for friends and others in the past, you'll want to be
cognizant of how to leave the nonprofit with something they can update. CMSes
like Wordpress are okay, but come with pretty high "update pain" if you tell
them "I'll just install this on a Digital Ocean droplet for you". While this
is less true now that WordPress has auto updates, you've still got the
security hassle of needing to update the Linux box (and the occasional "hey
the server is dead").

If you can swing it, most nonprofits could get by with a simple App Engine
based app and never have enough traffic to go beyond the free tier. There's at
least no OS updates.

If the nonprofit just needs a static site though, something like hosting it on
Github Pages, S3, or GCS is even better. But, again, then they can't update
the content of they're not familiar with how to have done this themselves in
the first place.

Disclaimer: I work for Google on Compute Engine (not App Engine).

~~~
grimmfang
Thanks boules, I will probably stick with static pages as I don't mind doing a
little bit of maintenance in the future. I did actually consider something
like compute engine, Firebase, or maybe Heroku.

------
godzillabrennus
First, awesome! Non profits need all the help they can get!

Second, since you are intent on helping others is there any chance you would
be willing to mentor junior coders who want experience? I know two young Women
who are venturing down the path of becoming developers. One frontend and one
backend. They would love mentorship.

Hit me up hn.mentor at strapr dot com if you are interested!

~~~
grimmfang
I've emailed you.

------
Raed667
Been there, done that. (As a student) I wanted to more experience so I did
what you're doing for a while.

Here are some pieces of advice I can give you:

\- Shared hosting is always a good option (cheap, auto-updates, no hassle, and
everything via a web-panel (typically c-panel)

\- Make sure all the hosting and domain names are always in their name. (You
don't want to be bothered a year later to renew something)

\- WordPress is the way to go.

\- Make sure you have an exit strategy for every project (When do you get off)
most NGOs will try to get you working as long as possible as IT support, it
can take a lot of your time.

To take you up on your offer, just one question : Do they have to be US based
or anywhere in the world ?

~~~
grimmfang
US based.

Thanks for the comment.

------
PhaseMage
For the past 20 months I've been designing a new mesh network protocol in my
spare time, and I'm planning to incorporate (obviously as a non-profit)
eventually, but haven't pulled the trigger because I haven't needed to solicit
donations. I already have a WordPress site up and I know how to maintain it,
but my web/graphic design skills are seriously lacking (I'm a systems guy).

The site (and my proposed Protocol Stack Spec) is at isogrid.org. If you find
the cause righteous, I'd love the help!

~~~
grimmfang
Please send me an email at saurek115 @ googles email service. I would love to
help you with a site.

------
grimmfang
Hey everyone, I've gotten some great feedback already, but it would be awesome
if a few more nonprofits were interested.

If you know of any organizations that are making a impact but could use an
improved website please pass along my contact info to them!

I've created a Google Forms form where you can send me information directly.
[http://goo.gl/forms/EK08ILOhzv](http://goo.gl/forms/EK08ILOhzv)

Have a great day!

------
codyb
Neat! Great way to volunteer and learn for yourself as well. Hope you get some
bites.

------
wprapido
hit me up if you need webhosting for nonprofits

~~~
grimmfang
Would love to see what you are offering, I can drive many NPs to your
business.

~~~
wprapido
i can offer you a fully managed wordpress hosting. hit me up at info [a]
wprapido [.] com

------
chirau
My project is not yet making any profit, does it count?

~~~
smonff
Non profit is not non-profit-yet.

